# Garmin edge 510, 810, or 1000



## ATCork (Sep 3, 2014)

What is the major differences between the Garmin edge 510, 810, and 1000? I'm a little confused from the information that I have read on the computers. For instance, I read that the edge 1000 is the only one that can give navigation, yet I also read that you can download maps onto the 510 and 810. The computer has a gps that tracks where you ride, so why would you need downloadable maps? I am just trying to decide which computer to get.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Do a search on this site and you will find dozens of threads on the topic.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Or go to their website and select all 3 products to compare them?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Do you need or want turn-by-turn navigation? If not the 510 is fine.

You need maps as they have the road data. Just because you have a latitude and a longitude doesn't mean you can get navigation....I can tell you to ride 34.3 miles on a course of 165 to get to then nearest McDonalds. But that'll probably take you through empty farm fields or straight through office building walls.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

I would say that if the extra $200.00 is important, then go with the 810. It seems to be the most "bang for your buck" of the Garmin units. I know that it doesn't say it on the site in the comparisons, but I am pretty sure you can program your own custom routes and then get turn-by-turn directions for them, just as you can on the 1000.

Don't get me wrong, there are some definite advantages to the 1000, which is why I think I will be getting that one in a week or two:

Bigger screen
More vibrant colors
Higher resolution
Messages and alerts for segments (I don't think the 810 does that, but it may)
Some other features I am not sure I understand.

All in all, if your budget is tight, I would say that the 810 should be the silver bullet for you, as I think it is better than the 510 to enough of an extent to make it more than worth the price over the 510, where the 810 may be "almost as good enough" compared to the 1000 to make the $200.00 savings the sweetener for you.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll just add if you want detailed product reviews on fitness related electronics, you'll get all you want *and more* from DC Rainmaker. Here's his review of the 810:

Garmin Edge 810 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

And the 1000:
Garmin Edge 1000 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

Garmin Edge 510 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

JasperL said:


> I'll just add if you want detailed product reviews on fitness related electronics, you'll get all you want *and more* from DC Rainmaker. Here's his review of the 810:
> 
> Garmin Edge 810 In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker
> 
> ...


Wow. Detailed is an understatement. After reading his review about the Edge 1000, I am hovering on the edge of being completely talked out of it. Looks like the bugs are pretty bad, as are some of the features that the author felt should have been included. 

I am going to check Garmin's official forum, because the majority of the reviewer's issues seemed to be related to things that could potentially be fixed with firmware updates, and he seemed to hint at the fact that Gamin may be working on it and that many of the things would be fixed later that month (which was three months ago). So it is definitely worth further investigation for anyone considering that unit.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

DCRainmakers reviews are pretty good, well pretty much the best for sports electronics I'd say.
I've got a 1000, had it for a month or so, no real issues yet.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

ChiroVette said:


> Wow. Detailed is an understatement. After reading his review about the Edge 1000, I am hovering on the edge of being completely talked out of it. Looks like the bugs are pretty bad, as are some of the features that the author felt should have been included.
> 
> I am going to check Garmin's official forum, because the majority of the reviewer's issues seemed to be related to things that could potentially be fixed with firmware updates, and he seemed to hint at the fact that Gamin may be working on it and that many of the things would be fixed later that month (which was three months ago). So it is definitely worth further investigation for anyone considering that unit.


You may want to look at the Magellans.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

colnagoG60 said:


> You may want to look at the Magellans.


I hear you, and I definitely am! The Cyclo505 looks sweet! However, I am trying (though it isn't a deal breaker) to support the LBS who sold me me new bike and has been unbelievable with customer service. He and the other guy I deal with more local to me (who has sold me other bikes) only deal with Garmin.

Again, I won't be a victim lol. If the Magellan is really better, I will simply order it from Amazon and pay my LBS to install it. I am just trying my best to deal with the guys who I like. 


*Edit:* Oh and the Magellan is fully $200.00 cheaper than the Garmin 1000 for the bundle, and about $170.00 cheaper for the standalone unit, at least on Amazon!

Garmin 1000 - Standalone Unit and Bundle: $599.99 and $699.99, respectively

Magellan Cyclo 505 - Standalone Unit and Bundle: $429.99 and $499.99, respectively.

Wow....

Although I will say that the components in the Garmin 1000 Bundle seem at first glance to be better.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

well theres a turn up, I paid $AU649 for the 1000 bundle here in Australia, where normally anything you buy from the US you add $US50 for post and it still works out $100 cheaper than here


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

mik_git said:


> well theres a turn up, I paid $AU649 for the 1000 bundle here in Australia, where normally anything you buy from the US you add $US50 for post and it still works out $100 cheaper than here


I hear you! Though I am from the US, so this part won't effect me, I'm glad you caught a break!


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

ChiroVette said:


> I hear you, and I definitely am! The Cyclo505 looks sweet! However, I am trying (though it isn't a deal breaker) to support the LBS who sold me me new bike and has been unbelievable with customer service. He and the other guy I deal with more local to me (who has sold me other bikes) only deal with Garmin.
> 
> Again, I won't be a victim lol. If the Magellan is really better, I will simply order it from Amazon and pay my LBS to install it. I am just trying my best to deal with the guys who I like.
> 
> ...


The Cyclos, and the Garmins for that matter, can be found for 20% off at a few places ($343 for standalone Cyclo, which works w/Garmin sensors....my riding buddy has one). Western Bikeworks has sales periodically, and there is a 10 or 15% standing coupon for new newsletter joiners at Western, as well as a 10 or 15% coupon at Clever Training, per DC Rainmaker 505 article.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Point of clarification: A GPS receiver determines its coordinates on the globe by calculating it from the GPS satellite signals it receives. It doesn't know where roads, intersections, points of interest or anything else are unless it is equipped with a database of that information, AKA a map. Given its coordinates and the map, it can show its position with respect to features on the maps. Most GPS receivers with this capability can also use the map to calculate routes between features on the map, and based on this and its position, can then generate and display timely turn instructions.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Since DC's review of the 1000, there has been two major firmware updates that have corrected the vast majority of issues that people had been concerned about. I'm delighted with my 1000, like many others. I ride alone most of the time, and the live track feature is a great way for: a) my wife to follow my ride and if needed, come get me in an emergency, or b) to taunt my friends while they are stuck at work. I also like the segments feature. There is now a way to link the 1000 to selected Strava segments, so it offers real time motivation that no other unit provides. Larger color screen is easy to read (my 65 yr old eyes have no problem with it) and easy to operate with touch and swipes. I use HR, Cadence and Speed sensors without any issue. Bought mine from Performance, Team members get 10% back and usually free shipping.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

colnagoG60 said:


> The Cyclos, and the Garmins for that matter, can be found for 20% off at a few places ($343 for standalone Cyclo, which works w/Garmin sensors....my riding buddy has one). Western Bikeworks has sales periodically, and there is a 10 or 15% standing coupon for new newsletter joiners at Western, as well as a 10 or 15% coupon at Clever Training, per DC Rainmaker 505 article.


Hey, I joined and got the email coupon, THANKS!

But now I have to smack you around a little. lol Joking, but I do have a bit of a dilemma. I was debating about buying a cycling computer/GPS from either Piermont, who sold me my new bike, or from the smaller local shop who I have been dealing with for years. Leaning toward the guy in my neighborhood because he couldn't really get me any kind of deal on the awesome new bike, so I let him outfit the bike with tons of accessories as both a thank you and a kind of apology for going up to Yonkers to buy a bike at literally half price.

The thing is, you have presented me with a real dilemma, because how the hell can I turn down $105.00 off PLUS no sales tax? (I already checked in my cart and saw no tax or shipping charges!)

Tax on $699.00 is $62.13, which meas I save a total of *$167.13 *if I buy through Western Bikeworks! Can I really pass that up?? Even out of loyalty to my local guy? Or loyalty to Piermont, who has given me absolutely unbelievable service (above and beyond the call of duty) on my new bike over the past two months? I mean if we were talking $20.00 or $30.00, fine, I would eat it for the sake of the relationship, but with sales tax, that is basically almost a 25% discount!

So can I slap you around now?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

So let me get this straight Chiro: You don't actually own a Garmin unit, but your post about which one is best of bunch was the longest on this thread.

Moving on, the 510 is capable of turn by turn directions, albeit it is terribly confusing to actually get working. Here are a couple of things you'll soon realize after your Garmin purchase:

1. Tech support is non-existent and all answers are canned. Your software, though buggy, is par for course.
2. There are lot of bitter miserable [email protected] such as yourself crowding the Garmin support forums. 
3. Garminconnect is of no value other than a repository of your rides which you can then export to superior training/social applications. Even its newest iteration is just woeful. 
4. 6 out of 10 times your Garmin will not synch/upload with your phone. Apparently, at the very least, this requires a proper sequence of device boots. See 1 and 2.
5. The 510 would have sufficed. You enjoy real time speed/cadence/hr/distance data your unit provides, but staring at a full color, full screen map is overkill, unless you are touring. Even then, the 510 CAN do turn by turn, it CAN do distance to next turn and it does breadcrumb... which, I've found surprisingly efficient when retracing my route (in the dark on a new ride). 
6. Getting properly formatted routes loaded into your Garmin is a giant PITA. GPX, TCX, HTML1/2,FIT, ... turn by turn isn't all its cracked up to be good thing you didn't spring for the "full mapping" of the 810. Most of the times, a majority of the times, you really want to throw your leg over the toptube, press start and have speed/hr/time/dist/calories/vert feet/ vert speed/cadence/hr and maybe sunset time... 
7. Garmin weather is useless.... you get generic temp reading for each of next tree hours without any location data. Radar overlay over map/breadcrumb would have been so, so much more useful. 

BTW, Garmin just released new speed/cadence sensors which use an accelerometer rather than magnets to count revolutions. Two rubberized sensors, one on each hub and a small crank BT transmitter. This newness comes only with the 1000, but is available for $60-70 standalone. you can always sell your old sensors for $20-30... IMO, it's a step up from lining up hard boxes and magnets and I will be purchasing the package soon... going to give the Wahoo sensor a look (also releasing soon).


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

9W9W said:


> So let me get this straight Chiro: You don't actually own a Garmin unit, but your post about which one is best of bunch was the longest on this thread.


Glad you enjoyed it, dude! 



9W9W said:


> 2. There are lot of bitter miserable [email protected] such as yourself crowding the Garmin support forums.


You must have me confused with someone else. I am joyous and filled with mirth. In ecstatic wonder, I am using this thread, pondering which, if any of these GPS computers would best suit my needs. 



9W9W said:


> BTW, Garmin just released new speed/cadence sensors which use an accelerometer rather than magnets to count revolutions. Two rubberized sensors, one on each hub and a small crank BT transmitter. This newness comes only with the 1000, but is available for $60-70 standalone.


I have heard this setup is incredibly good, better than any of the other speed/cadence sensors around, and a serious upgrade to the previous magnetic ones.

*Edit:* Crap! This post isn't nearly long and loquacious enough! My apologies to all my verbosity fans, like *9W9W*, for the unfortunate brevity of this post. I will try harder in the future, I promise!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

500/510 Vs 800/810/1000 turn by turn routing...Ive owned a 500 and now an 800 and can add a bit to this. As above, the 500/510 CAN do turn by turn, but its a bit harder to do. The 800/810/1000 have onboard maps. The 500/510 do not and can not. With the 500/510 you have to build your course and save a TCX file. A TCX file besides having the GPS track can also have cue entries such as "right turn on Main St". The embedded cue entries are what give the turn by turn. Ive used it on the 500 and it works pretty well. You need to build the route with a tool that will create the cue entries and save as a TCX. Ridewithgps.com works well for me. The 800/810/1000 have maps, so they do not need cue entries from a TCX file. The GPS track is understood by the map and the map provides the turn by turn. What you also get that you can not do with the 500/510 is the ability to search for a location and navigate to it and also POIs like a typical auto GPS can do. 500/510 only can follow a prebuilt course.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 11, 2011)

9W9W said:


> BTW, Garmin just released new speed/cadence sensors which use an accelerometer rather than magnets to count revolutions. Two rubberized sensors, one on each hub and a small crank BT transmitter. This newness comes only with the 1000, but is available for $60-70 standalone. you can always sell your old sensors for $20-30... IMO, it's a step up from lining up hard boxes and magnets and I will be purchasing the package soon... going to give the Wahoo sensor a look (also releasing soon).


I've used both the old Garmin Speed/cadence sensor and the new magnet-free sensors. The new sensors are a cleaner installation, and there's no wheel magnet to get knocked out of position (especially nice if you also ride a MTB). You can also install only one sensor if you're not interested in the other. For example, I don't care about cadence on my MTB, the terrain is too variable to fall into a steady pace and cadence going to be whatever it needs to be at any given moment, therefore I only have a speed sensor on that bike.

The downside to the new sensors is that response seems slower or a bit laggy compared to the old magnet sensor. That said, it's still good enough for my purposes so I prefer the newer sensors to the old.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

ChiroVette said:


> Hey, I joined and got the email coupon, THANKS!
> 
> But now I have to smack you around a little. lol Joking, but I do have a bit of a dilemma. I was debating about buying a cycling computer/GPS from either Piermont, who sold me my new bike, or from the smaller local shop who I have been dealing with for years. Leaning toward the guy in my neighborhood because he couldn't really get me any kind of deal on the awesome new bike, so I let him outfit the bike with tons of accessories as both a thank you and a kind of apology for going up to Yonkers to buy a bike at literally half price.
> 
> ...



You'll most likely be buying in the future from one of the local shops...from Western, you'll most likely just buy the NAV unit. You have to do what you have to do.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

colnagoG60 said:


> You'll most likely be buying in the future from one of the local shops...from Western, you'll most likely just buy the NAV unit. You have to do what you have to do.


I hear you, man, and honestly I buy a ton of stuff from both stores. I guess I just feel a little bad is all about buying this online. But like you said, this is a "you have to do what you have to do" situation.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I like my 510. I know there are a lot of complaints but my experience has been good. If you don't need any mapping features I'd just save some money and get a 500. It's cheaper and smaller. 

I did load a route in the 510 the other day though and road it for the first time. I liked that feature as I was on some roads I'd never been on before and the 510 let me know when turns were coming up. As others have said, there's no map, but it's easy to see when you're supposed to turn.

Oh, almost forgot the Livetrack feature which I like and my wife likes so she can see where I am if she's so inclined..............usually not.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

dcb said:


> I like my 510. I know there are a lot of complaints but my experience has been good. If you don't need any mapping features I'd just save some money and get a 500. It's cheaper and smaller.
> 
> I did load a route in the 510 the other day though and road it for the first time. I liked that feature as I was on some roads I'd never been on before and the 510 let me know when turns were coming up. As others have said, there's no map, but it's easy to see when you're supposed to turn.


Can you tell me what you used to get this working!? i.e. what did you use to load it and which file type? My turn by turn route loading experience has been suboptimal thus far.


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Can you tell me what you used to get this working!? i.e. what did you use to load it and which file type? My turn by turn route loading experience has been suboptimal thus far.


Create route in RideWithGps.com for example. Export as TCX file. Copy TCX file to New Files folder on Garmin. Next time you turn on the Garmin it will process new file and add it to Courses folder. Start course on ride to get turn-by-turn.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Can you tell me what you used to get this working!? i.e. what did you use to load it and which file type? My turn by turn route loading experience has been suboptimal thus far.


Most likely put the .TCX file in the Courses folder. I'll try that tonight with my 810 and 510. 

FWIW, I have yet to find a device, nor site, which has anything similar to the Cyclos' "Surprise Me" feature...especially when you are given the choice between difficulty levels. I find it especially handy around this time of year, with days getting shorter, it can map out some courses based on time/speed.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

You've got to put it in the "New Files" folder. Thats the only way it will work.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an 810 and disagree with most of this. 



9W9W said:


> 3. Garminconnect is of no value other than a repository of your rides which you can then export to superior training/social applications. Even its newest iteration is just woeful.


It is neither strava, nor ridewithgps. But, you can make routes on it. It auto syncs with strava and training peaks. tapiriik.com allows syncing with strava, ridewithgps, training peaks, and a couple others. The ability to use 3rd party stuff with your rides and data is essentially seamless. 



> 4. 6 out of 10 times your Garmin will not synch/upload with your phone.


My phone bluetooth works no differently with any other bluetooth pairing device that I own (speakers, TV, etc.). Occasionally - once a month or so - I have to re-pair my phone and garmin. Other than that I upload my rides via my phone and bluetooth in 30 seconds or so after I finish them. 



> 5. The 510 would have sufficed. You enjoy real time speed/cadence/hr/distance data your unit provides, but staring at a full color, full screen map is overkill, unless you are touring. Even then, the 510 CAN do turn by turn, it CAN do distance to next turn and it does breadcrumb... which, I've found surprisingly efficient when retracing my route (in the dark on a new ride).


The 510 does not have the capability to show a map. I need a gps with a map. I do not tour, I live in NoVa. If some road closure or accident closes a road, I need a map to find a way around it. 



> 6. Getting properly formatted routes loaded into your Garmin is a giant PITA.


Completely disagree. I have downloaded and followed several road group rides and mtb rides. No problems at all. Ridewithgps is excellent. I do not use turn by turn, I simply follow the blue line on the map. 

Re cadence/speed: Lining up reed switches and wheel/crank magnets has been SOP for decades. The problem with the new sensors is that there is delay between the actual speed/cadence and the indicated speed/cadence. I could see using it in a generation or two. Now, I am content with reed switches and magnets. 

The 810 is not perfect. It should be better. But, I am happy with it. I have not had it freeze or lose data on any ride (about 6 months of use). Setting it up properly goes a long way in improving its performance. For example: disable auto off. Set automatic re-routing to off or prompted.

As a final note, I use the garmin maps. I bought the 810 as a bundle with the maps, hr monitor, and speed/cadence sensor. I have tried open source maps on other garmin devices. In my opinion, some of the issues people have with the 810 lies in the use of open source maps, not the unit.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

goodboyr said:


> You've got to put it in the "New Files" folder. Thats the only way it will work.


Correct
In summary:
Use RWGS to create the course. Be sure it has all the necessary cue entries. Save it as a TCX file. Put it in the new files folder. When you power up the Garmin it will read it, create a course and pit it in the courses folder.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

crit_boy said:


> As a final note, I use the garmin maps. I bought the 810 as a bundle with the maps, hr monitor, and speed/cadence sensor. I have tried open source maps on other garmin devices. In my opinion, some of the issues people have with the 810 lies in the use of open source maps, not the unit.


Are you talking about what Garmin calls Open Street Maps (which all pre-loaded on the Edge 1000...not sure about the 810) versus City Navigator?

I was speaking to a Garmin rep at length today on the phone, trying to sift through whether or not the 1000 is for me. And he had said something that bothered me a little: He said that some people who own Garmin cycling computers pay the one-time fee of about $80.00 to upgrade the maps to the City Navigator software. He basically told me that the Open Streets Maps that come with the units are like the Wikipedia of maps and that anyone can edit them.

I think that's crap, to be honest. This is a $600.00 unit, without the bundle. Assuming I understood him correctly, how in the hell can Garmin justify selling such an expensive device and loading it with maps they admit are inferior? Again, that is assuming I understood him correctly.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Yes, OSM = free open source maps. I use them on my 800 and they work just fine. I'm sure Garmin would rather you pay for their maps.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

Keep in mind, on the 800 and I assume 1000, there are two things you can install. One is "maps", where each item such as a road is stored as an ordered set of line segments. Info about the road can also be stored. This facilitates "following" the road, or "avoiding" the road. Same idea with point data (POI). The second is "overlays". An overlay is a picture that is accurately scaled and positioned, but provides no info that the unit can use.

Open Street Map is a long-running project to provide map data. It just so happens that someone figured out how to reformat the data so that Garmin could read it. It probably isn't the only no-cost source of data. In the US, there is plenty of free data available from the USGS, both "map" (vector) and "overlay" (raster). USGS calls its on-line service "The National Map". You can also get the US Census Bureau road map data known as "TIGER". I don't know if anyone has developed a "converter" program for this data for Garmin, but no doubt there is GIS software that can export it. But it seems like most folks are happy with the OSM data. I don't know what value-added the proprietary City Navigator maps provide, no doubt some and it's up to you to determine if it's worth it.

IIRC DC Rainmaker site goes into some detail on how to create an overlay using Google Earth.

scott s.
.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I've got the 1000 and the OSM maps built-in to the unit are just fine. They work just as well for me as my 800 did with the Garmin city nav maps. That Garmin cs rep you talked to is full of it.......which is not unusual for Garmin cs.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

9W9W said:


> Can you tell me what you used to get this working!? i.e. what did you use to load it and which file type? My turn by turn route loading experience has been suboptimal thus far.


On Garminconnect, go to the top left pull-down menu and choose "courses". At the top right of the next screen click "Create Course". From there you just point and click the route you want to ride on the map. If you have the "stay on road" box checked it's really easy. Then you just sync your device and it should be in there.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I think there's been some issues in the last few days with this method and the new firmware. Others have reported that this doesn't work. Best to use ridewithgps at this point.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks, *goodboyr*!



goodboyr said:


> I've got the 1000 and the OSM maps built-in to the unit are just fine. They work just as well for me as my 800 did with the Garmin city nav maps. That Garmin cs rep you talked to is full of it.......which is not unusual for Garmin cs.


Hey, actually, I have to apologize. I think I unintentionally misrepresented the sales tech's position. He wasn't saying that I needed the paid premium maps. He said something to the effect of "if I didn't find the pre-installed Open Maps useful or found them to be in error, that the map package they sell would be an option for me."

He also said that most people are more than fine with the free maps pre-loaded on the Edge. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

goodboyr said:


> I think there's been some issues in the last few days with this method and the new firmware. Others have reported that this doesn't work. Best to use ridewithgps at this point.


OK I didn't know that. I'm going for a ride in a bit and I don't need any directions but I'm just created my course on Connect and I'll see if I can get it to work on my 510. I'll report back in a few hours.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I usually use strava to create my route... never had an issue uploading to 810 and now 1000


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I created a course as first described this morning and then went for a ride. No issues sending it to my 510 or using the course on the ride. It worked fine.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for telling me about Western Bikes, *colnagoG60*!!



colnagoG60 said:


> You'll most likely be buying in the future from one of the local shops...from Western, you'll most likely just buy the NAV unit. You have to do what you have to do.


100% agreed. Hell, last week I bought a helmet (I needed a new one. lol My old one is getting rather decrepit!) an extra light, some tools, a water bottle cage, and inner tubes. 

I agonized over this a little because I really do want to support the guy, and he is struggling. But in the end, the savings were too much to pass up.

Anyway, I ordered it just now from Western Bikes. I ordered the bundle (even though the HR monitor I have is better than the one they sell in the bundle) and I ordered the remote. Honestly, I don't care that much about speed sensor (since I have GPA) or cadence. but they are definitely cool gadgets, and now I have a backup HR monitor. 

Anyway, great deal! I got the Garmin Edge 1000 Bundle for 594.99 ($105.00 savings) and I snagged the remote control for $42.49 instead of $49.99. I like the remote because it is a nifty device I can temp mount it with a rubber band to whatever bike I am using. I tend to be a little too touchy with my stem-mounted cell phone bag, and it could be a little distracting. I like that you can scroll pages, mark laps, and there is a third button you can program to do what you want it to.

I like the fact that you can temp-mount it to the brake hood where my thumb usually rests anyway.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

NP...game on.


----------

